# Newbie!



## rach82 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi - I am a newbie on here!

My name is Rachel and I live in Sabden, Lancashire, UK. I am 29 (30 next month!) and own a cleaning company with 7 staff. I also have a wedding videography business with my partner Mick. We live in a cute little cottage in Sabden and have two dogs, Macy & Jess. Macy is an 11yr black Lab and Jess is a 4yr lab x ridgeback.

I have two ponies, Pixie is a 14yrs 13.2hh part arab x welsh who I looked after for 3 years then took on as my own. Shes a very spooky pony, not really suitable for a child and a little too small for an adult. Shes never really done anything, I just school her lightly and hack out. Hence why I took her on - She had no prospective home to go to!!!

I also have Rhys - he is an 11.2hh welsh sec A. He actually belongs to the people I rent the stables off. So I could move Pixie there they bought their young son a pony, which I look after in return for the stables and taking sole care of him.

Hope to speak to you all soon! x


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Rachel 
nice to meet you , I hope to see you around


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome. Can't wait to hear more from you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It would be nice to see some photos of the ponies and the dogs.
Welcome to the forum!~


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, please do post pics!!


----------



## rach82 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Pics!*

Not sure if this has worked???


----------



## rach82 (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yes it has! Yay!

Here are my Rabbits too - Louy and Angel.


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,
I am also new to this forum My name is Teri, and I live in Georgia. I am 32 years old. With my horses, 2 dogs,2 cats, 3 goats, with my husband and 2 year old son


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Happy early birthday! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## schnue (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum rach82 and qh21797!! I've been learning a lot and really enjoying the conversations. Hope you do too!


----------

